# Troutfishing Eagle



## troutfisher (May 6, 2007)

Here's an Eagle with a fish I just finished................


----------



## Fordman99 (May 6, 2007)

*Like to see..but*

Pics. won't open on my end


----------



## B-Edwards (May 6, 2007)

They have eaten each other


----------



## tawilson (May 6, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## troutfisher (May 6, 2007)

How's this..............


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2007)

troutfisher said:


>




Looks good


----------



## ben14826 (May 6, 2007)

that's really good work man. What's the one inside the garage doorway? That one looks sweet!


----------



## troutfisher (May 6, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> that's really good work man. What's the one inside the garage doorway? That one looks sweet!



Thats a Sea Turtle with a tree growing on his back, It's not finished yet. In the the Iroquois story of creation a great sea turtle rises up to save a woman from drowning, then a muskrat brings up soil from the bottom and places it on the turtle's back and a tree grows....

Here's a link....

http://www.iroquoismuseum.org/creation.htm


----------



## dustytools (May 6, 2007)

Nice work Troutfisher!!!!!!! The project in the shop caught my eye too.


----------



## ben14826 (May 7, 2007)

troutfisher said:


> Thats a Sea Turtle with a tree growing on his back, It's not finished yet. In the the Iroquois story of creation a great sea turtle rises up to save a woman from drowning, then a muskrat brings up soil from the bottom and places it on the turtle's back and a tree grows....
> 
> Here's a link....
> 
> http://www.iroquoismuseum.org/creation.htm



Make sure we get a pic of that one!


----------

